# Cat purring



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have read that purring of a cat has a calming and beneficial effect. It relieves the stress and lowers the blood pressure, helps to reduce the spasms. Do you believe it? I do not have a cat so I wonder.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Get a cat and you'll be converted, their purring will practically sedate you.


----------



## Umbrella (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, sometimes my cat will lay on my chest and purr in the mornings and it really helps me relax and not feel so tense and anxious.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Umbrella said:


> Yes, sometimes my cat will lay on my chest and purr in the mornings and it really helps me relax and not feel so tense and anxious.


Oh, that's nice.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> I have read that purring of a cat has a calming and beneficial effect. It relieves the stress and lowers the blood pressure, helps to reduce the spasms. Do you believe it? I do not have a cat so I wonder.


yes it does... u should get a cat.. now:yes


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> yes it does... u should get a cat.. now:yes


Oh, I can hear the main cat of the forum is purring. By the way, I think the same concerns the lion purring unless I am wrong. The big cat.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> I have read that purring of a cat has a calming and beneficial effect. It relieves the stress and lowers the blood pressure, helps to reduce the spasms. Do you believe it? I do not have a cat so I wonder.


I believe it. I'm obsessed with cats and simply being around them has a positive effect on me.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

Cats, like any other pet, are a lot of work and can be a pain at times. But the affection and relaxation they give you are worth it. I love mine. Get yourself a cat from the pound. He'll never forget that you saved him.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes cat purring is very relaxing. I think that's why they purr, to relax themselves. You should definitely get a cat (or two) :3

Also, they always look really calm and contented, like this hehe:


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

0lly said:


> Yes cat purring is very relaxing. I think that's why they purr, to relax themselves. You should definitely get a cat (or two) :3
> 
> Also, they always look really calm and contented, like this hehe:


Made me smile. But it seems like this is a Japanese video. I think the Japanese are fond of cats and they always notice some cute and funny things about the behavior of those animals.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

i want a cat so bad T_T but their shedding is a problem :|
their purring and the rubbing against my legs just make me smile :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have two cats and Lucy purrs very loudly it not only calms her but also those around her, very soothing like a low rumble.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My kitten does that a lot when I am petting her. Especially if I keep her in my arms or in my lap. It does sound a bit calming. Or, maybe you just like to see how much she likes it, closing her eyes like she is about to take a nap.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

The cat I saved is a jerk , selfish , rude , a total *** hole . Drops hair every where and bites and scratches . Some times it purrs and does nothing for me and yet I still feed it go figure that one , I'm still trying to .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

tannasg said:


> I have two cats and Lucy purrs very loudly it not only calms her but also those around her, very soothing like a low rumble.


Greetings to your cat Lucy!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Just snuggled with my cat. Feels good man :3


----------



## Daniel2222 (Jun 28, 2014)

My cat doesn't prrrr. All she does is use me to fuel her addiction to playing catch. She actually drives me kind of nuts. If I don't throw it (sometimes even when I don't have the ball) she will start to paw at the tv because she knows I hate it. She doesn't even let me pet her that often. If i do she walks away. But I guess I love her


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

*Purrfect...*

Cats rule... people drool! :clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Greetings to your cat Lucy!












Lucy says Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine even likes to work with spreadsheets


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Lucy says Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 Made me smile.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*on an even pinnacle of freshly mown grass, sunshine*

having a cute cat who seriously bounds for me when I go in/out the main door of building or car

if it's cold, warm, dry or wet

headrub, rollover, without words. I get love. I can purr with her.

A strong fact that I'm not rejected. No bite from any animal, but I'd like it, if it broke the skin or not. I play with claws & pads.

I want a pet tiger


----------

